# sensores de ángulo



## Adolfoe (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola estoy buscando información sobre diversos tipos de sensore de ángulo.
Es decir que tipos hay y su funcionamiento, pero sólo me aparecen páginas de vendedores de componentes.
Alguien me puede decir donde puedo buscar sobre este tipo de transductores. 

Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 24, 2010)

Que es lo que queres hacer? si sos mas especifico quiza te podamos ayudar mejor.
Busca en google "ACELEROMETROS".
Sino algo bien basico, un potenciometro con una varilla y un peso en el extremo..


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

tienen otros nombres esos sensores.. por lo menos en mis pagos.... aquí en Argentina se los llama giróscopos o inclinómentros... NO acelerómentros... estos últimos miden aceleración justamente cuando lo que adolfoe necesita es medir el ángulo de inclinación con el que está posicionado un objeto es los distintos ejes...
saludos


----------



## juanma (Mar 24, 2010)

Podes usar encoders, si no necesitas mucha precision.
Es tipo el mouse con bolita, pero en vez de medir movimiento lineal, lo medis en forma circular, pero repito, no se que tanta presicion necesitas y si podes hacerle los arreglos necesarios a tu proyecto para colocar todo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 24, 2010)

aldofoe: Son los mismos sensores de inclinacion ?.
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 24, 2010)

Se llaman acelerometros, pueden ser estaticos o dinamicos, pero son acelerometros.
http://axxon.com.ar/rob/Sensores_acelerometros.htm


----------



## Adolfoe (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
En realidad lo que necesito es información teórica sobre distintos tipos de sensores para medir ángulos y su funcionamiento.
Es para elaborar un marco teórico.
Pero he encontrado muy poco, en especial porque no se con que nombre debo buscarlos (acelerometros, inclinometros, giroscopios)
Lo que pasa es que es un sensor de ángulo para una grúa, y tengo que explicar mas o menos como funciona pero yo no lo entiendo bien. Tiene un potenciometro y un peso atado al eje del potenciometro, pero ademas el peso es ferromagnetico y está sometido a un campo electrico de dos imanes. 
Y lo que me confunde principalmente es para que son los imanes?
Adjunto un bosquejo del sensor visto de frente y de lado.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

para lograr una posición central exacta supongo yo.... salvo que sean imanes que se repelen... ahí ya se me acaban las ideas


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Adolfoe dijo:


> En realidad lo que necesito es información teórica sobre distintos tipos de sensores para medir ángulos y su funcionamiento.
> Es para elaborar un marco teórico.
> Pero he encontrado muy poco, en especial porque no se con que nombre debo buscarlos (acelerometros, inclinometros, giroscopios)
> Lo que pasa es que es un sensor de ángulo para una grúa, y tengo que explicar mas o menos como funciona pero yo no lo entiendo bien. Tiene un potenciometro y un peso atado al eje del potenciometro, pero ademas el peso es ferromagnetico y está sometido a un campo electrico de dos imanes.
> ...


 
Efectivamente, el dispositivo que posteas en el mensaje #7, es un indicador de inclinacion. 
Este se basa en el principio fisico del pendulo, donde la masa metalica es el semicirculo inferior, el cual, por efecto de la gravedad tenderá a estar en posicion vertical llevandose consigo el potenciometro, de manera que variará la resistencia en proporcion a la inclinacion respectiva de la masa.

Los imanes lo que hacen es amortiguar la masa para que no oscile, pues esa es la tendencia natural de un pendulo.

El dispositivo que posteaste es, entonces, un transductor ya que convierte una magnitud en otra, la inclinacion en una resistencia. Si reemplazas el potenciometro por una aguja indicadora y le adicionas una caratula calibrada en grados ya tienes un instrumento, un inclinometro que señala directamente la inclinacion.

Saludos.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 25, 2010)

De hecho, para medir ángulos hay un gran abanico de posibilidades.

Acelerómetros (mide la desviación del sensor respecto de la gravedad, que es una aceleración). Giróscopos, magnetómetros triaxiales, encoders, sensores magnetostrictivos para sensar ángulo (y posición) de un iman fijo en un eje, sistemas ópticos, sistemas que miden la posición de un haz reflejado en un espejo fijo con el eje, potenciómetros (es lo que se usa en los servos).

No sería mala idea especificar con más claridad que es lo que se pretende medir.


----------



## Adolfoe (Abr 2, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Ahora me queda mucho más claro.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 2, 2010)

Un simple peso abajo con eje central y por gravedad se puede medir en una regla como un transportador. Seria un inclinometro. Por burbuja tambien se podria hacer.. si necesitas reflejar con un instrumento de aguja electrico, si con un potenciometro y un contrapeso y una fuente de energia..


----------

